
Ask HN: Why is everyone updating their privacy policies now? - rco8786
I&#x27;ve gotten email notifications from 6-8 tech companies recently about privacy policy updates. Is this just them getting ahead of GDPR, or related to the Facebook fiasco, both?<p>The emails invariably describe what they changed in the equivalent of &quot;bug fixes and performance improvements&quot; but no real details.
======
Piskvorrr
GDPR. It comes into effect in less than a month; it's high time to shake out
the bugs.

------
mehly
Cover their asses from the facebook fallout.

